
Ask HN: Admins and longtimers, what keeps you engaging here? - tomrod
I was thinking of an absolutely trivial UI items that could add some value, and then realized HN clearly scratches an itch for many folks.<p>For me, I love being in virtual proximity to the builders. I respect the craftsmanship I see going into people&#x27;s side projects in showHN. I love the challenges to strong opinions and group think.<p>Thanks to the admins, and props to the longtimers.
======
ddingus
I read for a long time. Then, one day I realized I could add value with a
comment and did.

Since then, I have been challenged in the good way regularly. I love that!

I see good banter here, and I see some minor bitings too. My own skin is
thick, but my mind is curious. It all works for me, no harm, no foul, let us
get after better understanding.

People share experiences in a frank, informative way too. High value.

I also stay for odd, niche links.

------
api
Somewhat more knowledgeable comments than many other places and interesting
articles.

I do feel the place is less "hot" than it was say five or six years ago
though. Not sure why.

